# Stoeger 3500 Bolt getting stuck



## fireantz (Aug 30, 2012)

I was shooting some target loads today through my Stoeger M3500. Besides it not cycling them because I probably haven't broken it in quite enough yet; the bolt got stuck halfway open. It won't open all the way unless you force it (I would have to hit the bolt handle with a mallet) it opens fine until that point. I tried taking it apart and cleaning it really well. It does it with just the bolt and bolt carrier (if that's what it is called) and not the front spring, trigger assembly, or barrel in the gun so I've ruled out any of those causing it.

I don't really want to sit and file the rail it slides on but that seems to be the only thing I can think of that would be causing it, although no idea how it would have happened all of a sudden. Hopefully there is an easy enough fix otherwise I might have to take it to a gunsmith. Just seems like there is so little involved it shouldn't be as hard as it is for me to figure out.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

What type of loads are you shooting? When I had mine, some light loads did the same thing.
Hope that helps


----------

